# HAPPY NEW YEAR!!



## Spinartist (Dec 31, 2016)

FROM SOUTH FLORIDA!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year from New York!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year from the Texas Hill Country

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## drycreek (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year from South Alabama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2016)

From brrrrrrrrr eastern wash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year from northern New Mexico!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year from Brussels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year from Michigan!


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year to all from sunny South Texas! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 31, 2016)

... and Happy New Year from Wilmington, Massachusetts 

Duncan


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year from Pennsylvania!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year from Connecticut!!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year To all my WB friends and you too @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year from my shop!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year guys!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> From brrrrrrrrr eastern wash.


Pics or it didn't happen. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year! May all your woodworking dreams come true. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 2, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Happy New Year! May all your woodworking dreams come true. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2017)

Spinartist said:


>


Would love to post pics of my proposed new shop plans, but I haven't drawn them up yet... Chuck


----------

